# Murray Tricycle



## ggf (May 26, 2019)

I have a 1950s previously restored Murray tricycle ridden by 3 generations. It has a broken wheel & spokes need replacing. Looking for someone who’s interested in repairing this special bike.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 30, 2019)

This Murray looks to be one in the Mercury line of tricycles as evidenced by the front rain gutter fender and streamlined rubber top seat. They were usually a little fancier than the regular Murray line of trikes. Just curious...which wheel is broken and what is broke on it?

Dave


----------



## ggf (May 30, 2019)

The rear wheel & broken spokes


----------



## ridingtoy (May 30, 2019)

Looks like it's mainly the broken spokes that have caused the wheel hub to be crooked. If that's all, it is definitely fixable. The 14" Murray rear wheels should take around a 4 1/2" spoke measured from under the hook end. I have some NOS Torrington velocipede spokes in that length I could help you out with along with the nipples if the threads in them are messed up. Unfortunately, I physically couldn't do the work involved to help out due to dealing with rheumatoid arthritis in my hands which is causing me a lot of discomfort. You'd need to heat the tire up in boiling water to soften it so that you can pry it off the wheel. Then the nipples could be removed and replaced along with new spokes. Since the tire is well worn it would be a good idea to have a replacement NOS 14x1.75 semi-pneumatic tire in case the old one still splits after being heated. I see them on ebay a lot and some CABE members might have them, too. They can be different brands such as Clipper, Orco Air King, Goodyear, Swan, Top Flight, etc. Looks like you have Clipper tires on the trike now.

Dave


----------



## ggf (May 31, 2019)

Thanks so much, Dave, for this information! Do you know of anyone who would be able to do this for me?
Georganne


----------



## ridingtoy (May 31, 2019)

If you look down in the list of forums, in the Classified section of the CABE there's a "Wanted" forum where you could request the service you need. Someone here willing and able to help would more likely see your request for repair assistance there than in this "Kid's Riding Toys" forum. Hope someone can help you out since it wouldn't be that difficult of a repair.

Dave


----------

